# I LOVE you guys TNX LOOKSMAXING



## Ada Mustang (Mar 22, 2020)

Just to let you all know ❤. Without looksmaxing i'll be dry dicker in the summer, plus i've made some friends here and since i've talked to many people, my social sircle improved, now i'm NT low inhib beast baby ahahah 😂🤪🤙. My gymecel is doing great, i'm setting new PR's everyday, testosterone moving borderss 😘, and wish to strive into new opportunities is breaking through ceilings, i know i'm not chad yet, but i will do my best to BE 😌.


THANK YOU EVERYONE ❤ I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !


----------



## slime (Mar 22, 2020)

You ned to give me your account info.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

this site is fucked


----------



## anti caking agents (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> this site is fucked


Going to make my own looksmax website but with blackjack and hookers and no indians.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> no indians


sign me up son


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Just to let you all know ❤. Without looksmaxing i'll be dry dicker in the summer, plus i've made some friends here and since i've talked to many people, my social sircle improved, now i'm NT low inhib beast baby ahahah 😂🤪🤙. My gymecel is doing great, i'm setting new PR's everyday, testosterone moving borderss 😘, and wish to strive into new opportunities is breaking through ceilings, i know i'm not chad yet, but i will do my best to BE 😌.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE ❤ I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !


Explain how you have become low hinib and nt please


----------



## Worthlesshapa777 (Mar 22, 2020)

Fucking hate indians.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 22, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> Explain how you have become low hinib and nt please





Spoiler: 🤪🤙











Just kidding, it happens naturally, if you challenge yourself and do things no one have guts to do


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 22, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Spoiler: 🤪🤙
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill try to thank you fot for the advice


----------



## StressShady (Mar 25, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Going to make my own looksmax website but with blackjack and hookers and no indians.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 25, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Going to make my own looksmax website but with blackjack and hookers and no indians.


Make sure to invite me bro


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


>


Just lose weight theory, doesn't work for already skinny guys


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Just lose weight theory, doesn't work for already skinny guys


Get jacked theory


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 25, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Get jacked theory


You already know how your bones look, and if it's shit tier you have no motivation to gymcell.


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> You already know how your bones look, and if it's shit tier you have no motivation to gymcell.


Cope I've seen facial improvements in those cases too.


----------



## HighIQcel (Mar 25, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Cope I've seen facial improvements in those cases too.


Cope after puberty.


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Cope after puberty.


It depends tbh. 

Anyway a good body is very likely to halo your face if you're average or so (inbe4 someone comes with a pic of some jacked ogre) . Or at least make it look better than if you were too skinny.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Just lose weight theory, doesn't work for already skinny guys


I'm a Fatcel can't seem to lose weight 😭How do I fucking ascend.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 25, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I'm a Fatcel can't seem to lose weight 😭How do I fucking ascend.


fuqdeep singh


----------



## Norwooder (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Just lose weight theory, doesn't work for already skinny guys


Very cherry picked aswell. 90% of fat dudes will not make a transformation anything close to these anomolies after losing the weight.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 25, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Just to let you all know ❤. Without looksmaxing i'll be dry dicker in the summer, plus i've made some friends here and since i've talked to many people, my social sircle improved, now i'm NT low inhib beast baby ahahah 😂🤪🤙. My gymecel is doing great, i'm setting new PR's everyday, testosterone moving borderss 😘, and wish to strive into new opportunities is breaking through ceilings, i know i'm not chad yet, but i will do my best to BE 😌.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE ❤ I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !





Chintuck22 said:


> Just to let you all know ❤. Without looksmaxing i'll be dry dicker in the summer, plus i've made some friends here and since i've talked to many people, my social sircle improved, now i'm NT low inhib beast baby ahahah 😂🤪🤙. My gymecel is doing great, i'm setting new PR's everyday, testosterone moving borderss 😘, and wish to strive into new opportunities is breaking through ceilings, i know i'm not chad yet, but i will do my best to BE 😌.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE ❤ I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !





Chintuck22 said:


> Just to let you all know ❤. Without looksmaxing i'll be dry dicker in the summer, plus i've made some friends here and since i've talked to many people, my social sircle improved, now i'm NT low inhib beast baby ahahah 😂🤪🤙. My gymecel is doing great, i'm setting new PR's everyday, testosterone moving borderss 😘, and wish to strive into new opportunities is breaking through ceilings, i know i'm not chad yet, but i will do my best to BE 😌.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE ❤ I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY FAST ASCENSION !


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 25, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Going to make my own looksmax website but with blackjack and hookers and no indians.



blackjack and hookers? count me in man.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


>


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 25, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


>



... And then i'm crazy


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 25, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Just lose weight theory, doesn't work for already skinny guys


All these guys, had a Chad face under their blubber fat.

Although that last dude. Was not that fatto begin with. But that last 5% fat percentage drop, caused the ascension.

So are you really low fat?
Skinny doesn't matter, it's all about fat percentage.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> All these guys, had a Chad face under their blubber fat.
> 
> Although that last dude. Was not that fatto begin with. But that last 5% fat percentage drop, caused the ascension.
> 
> ...



Reminder that being skinny fat doesnt count, you need actual abs ( bottom abs ) under your shirt to know you are truly low bodyfat


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 25, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Reminder that being skinny fat doesnt count, you need actual abs ( bottom abs ) under your shirt to know you are truly low bodyfat


I agree.
or just buy a fat measurer.

These skinny fat dudes. The type of dudes, where no one will tell thim. You're fat,fatso. And they might beleive, their face structure is alreadyy fulling showing. But it's not fully showing yet. And it can make te difference.

Never been below 13% boydfat?
That STFU, you don't know your face

example cases, skinny fat dudes. Of not really fat dudes. Whom seemed to have bot so good oraverage face.. But actually have an face that is above the average.






https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2730/5296/products/weston-boucher-before-and-after_5247bf8f-9099-4df5-90ed-7739e6c0b138_1024x1024@2x.jpg?v=1573002185


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 25, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree.
> or just buy a fat measurer.
> 
> These skinny fat dudes. The type of dudes, where no one will tell thim. You're fat,fatso. And they might beleive, their face structure is alreadyy fulling showing. But it's not fully showing yet. And it can make te difference.
> ...



You are High IQ user

Nothing can mog a V Chin to Jaw seperation, only happens at very low bodyfat%


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

<3


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 25, 2020)

Worthlesshapa777 said:


> Fucking hate indians.


----------

